# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Filtre de Gabor

## TnTech

Salut tous le monde,
Dans le cadre dun projet dtude sur la recherche dimage par contenu, jai besoin de comprendre le filtre de Gabor et de limplmenter en Java. Le but est dextraire des informations visuelles de limage (descripteurs de texture) et de les stocker afin de les comparer et de rechercher plus tard  les images similaires dans un dossier ou une base dimages, avec une image fournie comme exemple par lutilisateur.

Jai effect une recherche mais je nai pas trouv grand chose de comprhensible (ni en franais, ni en anglais).
Si vous avez un lien vers des explications ou encore mieux une implmentation, merci pour votre aide.

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

rappelle toi toujours que  ::google::  est ton ami.

En tapant Filtre de Gabor dans google :
 - Wiki.
 - un cours.

En tapant Gabor Filter :
 - Wiki again.
 - Un tutorial qui m'a l'air tellement bien que je l'ai archiv.
 - Une page web.
 - Quelques rfrences sur des applications.
 - Une autre page web (un peu moins bien  ::(: ).

Et un article :
 - Lin-Lin Huang and Akinobu Shimizu and Hidefumi Kobatake => Robust face detection using Gabor filter features. In 2005 in Pattern Recognition Letter,  volume 26, pages 1641-1649.

----------


## TnTech

Jai bien cherche sur google et Wikipedia avant mais je nai pas trouv que des choses complexes, je cherchais juste  comprendre sont fonctionnement et son principe pour pouvoir limplmenter 
Merci pour votre rponse, il ya des documents qui me seront utile, par la suite maintenant je suis entrain des tester les descripteurs global de couleur : esprance, variance, moment de 3eme ordre, histogramme,  (Je nai pas encore trouv comment obtenir un descripteur compacte  partir dun histogramme ?!) 
Je vais par la suite tester les descripteurs locales, pour cela je doit segmenter limage en rgion homogne ( Algo FCM ?!) 

Pour les descripteurs de textures en fait je ne suis pas obliger dutiliser la mthode de Gabor, si je ne parviens pas  la comprendre je vais voir "Tamura  Feature : coarseness contrast directionality"  ou la matrice de cooccurrence.

----------


## pseudocode

> J’ai bien cherche sur google et Wikipedia avant mais je n’ai pas trouv que des choses complexes, je cherchais juste  comprendre sont fonctionnement et son principe pour pouvoir l’implmenter


Le principe c'est de projeter un bloc de l'image sur une base de motifs unitaires.

bloc = a*Motif_1 + b*Motif_2 + ... + n*Motif_n + ...

Les filtres 2D de gabors fournissent une base de motifs possibles. On peut alors associer a ce bloc un vecteur de caracteristiques:

bloc -> {a,b,...,n,...}

----------


## sarah michelle

salut, on est le 10 avril 2009,  je ne trouve nulle par une rponse a ma question sur gabor qui est :  le filtre de gabor travaille t'il juste sur des images carre ...? 
Merci

----------


## pseudocode

> salut, on est le 10 avril 2009, je ne trouve nulle par une rponse a ma question sur gabor qui est : le filtre de gabor travaille t'il juste sur des images carre ...? 
> Merci


heu... non. L'image peut tre de taille quelconque. Cela dit, les blocs utiliss pour le calcul sont souvent de taille carr afin de conserver les proportions verticales/horizontales.

----------


## sarah michelle

Merci  pseudocode pour votre rponse rapide et claire. 
Je vais dire a  mes profs... ::lol::

----------

